# Beasts of Chaos Rumours



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Courtesy of Warseer:



> Looks like there just tweeking pretty much the same list over and over again now. This one looks like it's going to be wrap. With just a minor twist here or there, but there a 90% chance this is what your going to see come late November/ December.
> 
> Lords:
> Beastlord
> ...


Have at it Heretics.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Solid Find as always syph! Thats quite a bit of info right off the hop! 

Really digging the god specific Lores! THat will be fun!

+rep!


Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Assuming this isn't another spoof list (or just a misquoted fanlist, not that I mistrust warseer posters... ) it is quite an interesting change of tack from what was forecast a few months back. They have fixed the ranking in less than 5 nonsense which was mandatory and sorted the out of date things by the looks of it.

On to the more controversial bits, they seem to have backed off from the 'new direction without the WoC monsters' that they were wittering on about in WD late last year. Which is a little sad, but predictable. I would guess they had big plans, then sat down to actually work them through and found that it makes far more sense to keep BoC and WoC closer than they had planned. Why bin dragon ogres from the BoC list, only to have to replace it with another similar unit? Instead they keep it, make it in plastic and have a kit that works for two armies. Not rocket science, just not that exciting either.

The actual list looks ok, not all powerful but not badly hampered as it was. I would guess that money counters in GWs ivory towers decided it was best to keep the BoC rework simple this time, build up the fans then look at new stuff with the next iteration, if ever.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

This all looks like more or less what's needed to be done with the BoC list. As mentioned earlier in the thread the BoC list doesn't require heckloads of reconstructions, so there shoudln't be many new suprizes.
The model uppdate part also seem good, those are the units that need new stuff, and will also complete the WoC models very good. New spell lists for the 3 Gods isn't a suprize either

The only thing I'm feeling a bit weird is that BoC characters gets 100/50 pts gifts where WoC characters gets 50/25 points. I would presonally also like see the option of a Daemon Prince as a Lord character for the BoC army too, Daemon Princes for everyone! :biggrin:

Either this is a really really thought-trough player wishlist, or the actual "gonna be" Codex like mentioned in the OP, I believe the 2nd:shok:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

*YESSSSSSSSS!!!!!*

Dragon Ogres =)

I'm liking the Mutations rules - something that can actually make me use a few of my Marauder relegated Bestigors and Beast herds as an actual army.


----------



## Reign (Jun 30, 2008)

I've got a couple of things to add/change about this...

From what I've seen the chariots are going to be core, not special, and are going to go the way of the corpse cart or warhounds, if you catch my drift.

Beastigors are going to gain a new ability that makes a distinction between them and a Beast Herd that are in ranks... 

and lastly...

There are two specials that are missing from the list, one that is older (think Throgg) and one that will be all new. 


Ofcourse, I could have seen and older or newer version, so there's no telling.
I guess we'll all know in the future, huh?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Really good and intresting post Reign, told me LOTS of things 



Reign said:


> From what I've seen the chariots are going to be core, not special, and are going to go the way of the corpse cart or warhounds, if you catch my drift.


Warhounds was no suprize, they allready hold that rule, tbh I'd gotten suprized if they removed it  Giving it to the Charriots too looks like a good way of letting them stay Core and still demanding that you field some Herds



Reign said:


> Beastigors are going to gain a new ability that makes a distinction between them and a Beast Herd that are in ranks...


Hmmm intresting. The Bestigors have always been(imho but judging on how folks play BoC probably the most others too) a bit "too shitty". Ofc you could always do the general "price dump tactic" on them, but giving them some real edge over the wild Beast Herds seems fitting to say the least:biggrin:



Reign said:


> There are two specials that are missing from the list, one that is older (think Throgg) and one that will be all new.


Who cares about Trolls?:wink: Unless they remove stupidity noone will use them anyways, they are simply *THAT* bad(LD4 stupidity):angry:
Another unit you say? Sounds good and most likely needed. Having 4 units of big guys only as special might be a bit booring to say the least. Special units we're the "magical slots" in the old BoC list as it allowed you to field Daemons or Warriors on them. Some kind of "compensation" is more or less needed:good:



Reign said:


> Ofcourse, I could have seen and older or newer version, so there's no telling.
> I guess we'll all know in November, huh?


November you say eh? Intresting! If that holds true then either the ratarsed ones or the space vikings will have to feel the love of pushback:laugh: If this would be the case then I'd personally guess the Wolves. The Rats seem to have gnawd their place in stone on their autumn release:dunno:


----------



## Reign (Jun 30, 2008)

Oops... me thinks I said something I shouldn't have! 

Nothing to see here... move along! :angry:


Btw, the other special slot will fill a faster role than the monstery units, but will not a be Calvary. 

If that helps.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Reign said:


> Oops... me thinks I said something I shouldn't have! Nothing to see here... move along!


Nah, you didn't say anything bad at all:angel:



Reign said:


> Btw, the other special slot will fill a faster role than the monstery units, but will not a be Calvary.
> If that helps.


So, personal guessing goes ahead:
Heavy Centigors(or something similar)
Some Razordon/Salamander like monsters
_There was a mention of putting Centigors as Fast Cav, and thereby removing the need for flyers, and if that holds true my next guess is to be ignored_
Gargoyles

:dunno:


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks good, but I expect them to change DRASTICALLY by the final release
Spiders and Wolves etc seem appropriate...


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Spiders and Wolves eh? I pray to the Lord of Murder that they dont go down that LOTR route. 

Is it me or do BoC just dont seem like a ' proper ' army anymore?


----------



## scruff (Mar 3, 2008)

bobss said:


> Spiders and Wolves eh? I pray to the Lord of Murder that they dont go down that LOTR route.
> 
> Is it me or do BoC just dont seem like a ' proper ' army anymore?


I think they'll be returning to the strand of thought that they declared in WD, of the things crawling in the woods etc. Wolfkin, and mutants etc


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

bobss said:


> ...Is it me or do BoC just dont seem like a ' proper ' army anymore?


The BoC book is severly hamstrung atm since it was designed to work in co-existance with the old HoC book which isn't viable anymore. BoC could buy Mortals and Daemons as specials as well as their own choices, they could also pick most magical items from that book. Now they have to rely on their quite short magical itemlist, have the old god specific lores of magic and lacks options for the list as a whole:alcoholic:


----------



## HighHubris (Mar 16, 2009)

bobss said:


> Spiders and Wolves eh? I pray to the Lord of Murder that they dont go down that LOTR route.
> 
> Is it me or do BoC just dont seem like a ' proper ' army anymore?


BoC's never been a "proper" army and that's exactly how i liked it . watching dwarven gunlines just melt always leaves me thinking that sex is the second best thing i can do with my time.


----------



## Meleemadness (Jul 12, 2008)

Hmm, I was hoping to see more wolf like units....there are only the Hounds of Chaos that are canine....everything else seems bovine related...not really that much of a predator....

Anyway, The idea of a large werewolf as one of the specials would be very nice!!

So far, I am liking what I see.....I do think that unit the one poster is refering to as "not Cav" but a special might be a flyer. I know centigors are fast cav but what if they have the option to wear light armor and shield....they are no longer fast cav and then Harpies would have a roll.

Like he says, time will tell.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

i can see plastic centigors being released, metal ones at the moment are £35


----------



## Lord Lucius (Sep 18, 2008)

Meleemadness said:


> Hmm, I was hoping to see more wolf like units....there are only the Hounds of Chaos that are canine....everything else seems bovine related...not really that much of a predator....
> 
> Anyway, The idea of a large werewolf as one of the specials would be very nice!!.


spawn could be used , like ,"this werewolf is a spawn" sort of thing before the new army book, but I guess you already do that:biggrin:


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Bit more to add about characters:

NakedBarbarian of WS had this to add:



> I have heard that along with Ghazrak, Gorthor and Morghur returning there will be three other characters;
> 
> A Minotaur character who pulls along a braystone and can cast spells
> 
> ...


... and this:



> I heard some more info from my source today, as to tell the truth the more I hear the harder I find it to believe. Anyways;
> 
> Apparently all units with the Ambush special rule will be able to do so, no more half deployed and half in ambush
> 
> ...


Summary of stuff so far in the Rumour Roundup thread: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=35960


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

> A Minotaur character who pulls along a braystone and can cast spells


Please, no. Does he have hands by the way?

I'm liking the sound of Alpha Strike Beasts, though.


----------

